# Hi



## Unwantedposter

Must be brief - they like to ban me. I have serious trust issues with my wife of 30+ years. Would love some input. Unfortunately the moderator MattMatt is determined to prevent me from communications. Anybody know of a similar chat site with less draconian moderators? Thanks!


----------



## Spicy

Google


----------



## Unwantedposter

Spicy said:


> Google


just Google? Is there a forum or blog I should search for? I have spent many hours on TAM and hoped to get help here. Do you know of anything similar with less AR moderators?


----------



## jlg07

wait out the ban, LISTEN to why they banned you, and stop doing that. I think TAM is going to help you most, but there are others (survivinginfidelity is one I know about).


----------



## Spicy

MattMatt has always seemed very fair, so I have no idea what is going on with you. I say what I want here and have never heard from a moderator. Maybe it is you that is the problem, and you need to adjust how you post and follow the rules. TAM is a great place for advice, so if you can follow the rules, you can benefit. If you won’t you will get banned.

Google won’t ban you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Spicy said:


> MattMatt has always seemed very fair, so I have no idea what is going on with you. I say what I want here and have never heard from a moderator. Maybe it is you that is the problem, and you need to adjust how you post and follow the rules. TAM is a great place for advice, so if you can follow the rules, you can benefit. If you won’t you will get banned.
> 
> Google won’t ban you.


He keeps creating new accounts after being banned for attacking other members.


----------



## Lostinthought61

we all want to help you but you just need to keep to the rules.


----------



## MattMatt

Unwantedposter said:


> just Google? Is there a forum or blog I should search for? I have spent many hours on TAM and hoped to get help here. Do you know of anything similar with less AR moderators?


You will find that TAM moderators are very laid back compared to other forums.


----------



## MattMatt

Unwantedposter said:


> Must be brief - they like to ban me. I have serious trust issues with my wife of 30+ years. Would love some input. Unfortunately the moderator MattMatt is determined to prevent me from communications. Anybody know of a similar chat site with less draconian moderators? Thanks!


*Moderator message:*

Stop breaking the rules. It's really no more complicated than that.

The two rules you seem to have problems with are:-

1) Don't harass, bully or intimidate other members.

2) Don't create multiple accounts, especially if you use those new accounts to continue to harass, bully and intimidate the same member.


----------



## sokillme

Reddit


----------



## personofinterest

sokillme said:


> Reddit


Lolololol


----------



## sokillme

personofinterest said:


> Lolololol


I should say Reddit/Relationships consistently gives the best advice for infidelity in my mind. They are also straight and to the point.


----------



## Violet28

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Lostinthought61

sokillme said:


> I should say Reddit/Relationships consistently gives the best advice for infidelity in my mind. They are also straight and to the point.


yeah but they are also quick to ban people for speaking the truth to the OP's i have had to change my name 3 times


----------



## Spicy

Huge eye roll.


----------

